# Dosing with ADA Amazonia ii



## severumkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi!

I would like to know the results of dosing non ADA products in an ADA Amazonia ii substrate set up, mainly, potassium nitrate and potassium sulphate and Micro nutrients? Has any body tried this? what the the end result? Just curious.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A lot of people use ADA Aquasoil, but fertilize per the EI or other method, with potassium nitrate and mono potassium phosphate, plus traces. If I were betting, I would bet that a lot more do that than use ADA products for fertilizing. The end results, judging by the tanks I have seen, is gorgeous!


----------



## St3v3 (Mar 5, 2008)

hoppycalif said:


> A lot of people use ADA Aquasoil, but fertilize per the EI or other method, with potassium nitrate and mono potassium phosphate, plus traces. If I were betting, I would bet that a lot more do that than use ADA products for fertilizing. The end results, judging by the tanks I have seen, is gorgeous!


I use Amazonia II in my 10 gal and dose using full on EI. I've experienced excellent growth. Aquasoil is so nutrient rich you can even scale back your dosing routine a bit.


----------



## severumkid (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok, thanks, I think I have got my answer....


----------

